
Toward trusted sensing for the cloud: Introducing Project Freta - gigama
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/toward-trusted-sensing-for-the-cloud-introducing-project-freta/
======
gigama
"As a technology demonstration, Project Freta is opening public access to an
analysis portal capable of automatically fingerprinting and auditing a memory
snapshot of most cloud-based Linux VMs; over 4,000 kernel versions are
supported automatically. Hyper-V checkpoint files captured from a modern
enterprise can be searched for everything from cryptominers to advanced kernel
rootkits. This prototype previews an exciting future option for cloud
consumers: transitioning from boutique forensic consulting services to
automated malware discovery built into the bedrock of a commercial cloud."

